# Standard salary package benefits, accom, gym, flights, etc?



## blueybluey (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this site and have a question to which I cannot find a suitable answer, hope someone can help...

I have been offered a job in Dubai, package is: 

36,000 AED per month 
Return flights for myself and family 
Private healthcare for myself and family 

Does this sound like a good deal with regards to benefits? Here in London I am Director level earning in excess of £100k basic (before 40% tax). Nothing has been mentioned regarding accommodation benefit or gym membership. Are these things standard for a salary package at this level and should I be asking for them? Is there anything else (school fees, etc) that I should be asking for at this negotiation stage that is common for this sort of salary package? 

All replies gratefully received!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

12 months ago, you would have been in a far stronger position to negotiate on the package.

The harsh fact is now that companies are not offering the packages they once were.

However, it would certainly be worth contacting them about schooling and housing allowances. They may well say that it is an all-inclusive monthly sum, but unless you ask the question.........


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> 12 months ago, you would have been in a far stronger position to negotiate on the package.
> 
> The harsh fact is now that companies are not offering the packages they once were.
> 
> However, it would certainly be worth contacting them about schooling and housing allowances. They may well say that it is an all-inclusive monthly sum, but unless you ask the question.........


Agreed the wages a year ago were higher, somewhat caused by some companies offering silly money. 

An item to note is while alot of people have lost thier jobs, Alot of good candidates have returned to thier home country, therefore there is less good competition for yourself. Definately worth Negociating. 

I expect housing is included and schools. schooling is about 6k a term so 18 a year for each child + any bus fees. a 3/4 bedroom will set you back between 120-200k a year.


----------

